# SauceBox Cosmetics



## Dolly Snow (Mar 26, 2017)

Hey Specktra Members, we officially have a discount code with sauceboxcosmetics.com 
At checkout use code SPECKTRA for money off! 
Plus use our link SauceBox Cosmetics | What's the Magnitude of your Attitude

Send the code to friends & family!​


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 12, 2017)

Hey Loves, updated the code! It is now Specktra in all caps ????????????


Etude palette, $50



Festival Love & Champagne Bomb skin veils, $15 each


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 1, 2017)




----------

